# Libro en blanco



## Weztmoreland

¡Hola a todos! Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en latín "Libro en blanco" ("Blank book").

He llegado a esta conclusión:

(sust.).:Nominativo de libro: Liber

(prep).:En: in (con ablativo)

(adj).:Blanco: albo (ablativo masculino)

¿Es correcto? porque mucho me temo que en este caso blanco no es ablativo sino quizá acusativo, pero en ese caso ¿qué preposición puedo utilizar?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Arrius

¿*tabula rasa* quizás?


----------



## Weztmoreland

Arrius said:


> ¿*tabula rasa* quizás?



Gracias por tu respuesta, pero tabula rasa se refiere más bien a tablilla sin inscribir, yo quiero introducir el término de libro sin escribir o libro en blanco.


----------



## kreiner

Comprueba tu post original. El nominativo latino de libro es "liber", no libro.


----------



## Agró

Weztmoreland said:


> (sust.).:Nominativo de libro: Libro Liber/codex.


Albus es _blanco_ (color), no _vacío_.

Liber vacuus.


----------



## kreiner

Por cierto, el álbum se llama así porque es un libro en blanco al que se han de añadir cosas. Así que, a lo mejor, _album_ te podría valer.


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> Por cierto, el álbum se llama así porque es un libro en blanco al que se han de añadir cosas. Así que, a lo mejor, _album_ te podría valer.


Podría ser, pero "liber" es masculino, ergo "albus", ¿no?


----------



## kreiner

Efectivamente. No sé por qué álbum deriva de la forma neutra. Lógicamente, si usas _liber, _debería ser _liber albus. _Pero eso suena más a "libro blanco", que es un concepto totalmente distinto.


----------



## Cagey

I like Agró's suggestion for a book without writing:_liber vacuus_ = empty book. ​If you mean a notebook, there are two Latin words you might use:_commentarius vacuus_ = empty notebook or diary

_adversarius vacuus _= empty journal, day book.  ​


----------



## Weztmoreland

Cagey said:


> I like Agró's suggestion for a book without writing:_liber vacuus_ = empty book. ​If you mean a notebook, there are two Latin words you might use:_commentarius vacuus_ = empty notebook or diary
> 
> _adversarius vacuus _= empty journal, day book.  ​



Thank you, but I mean a blank book, not a white book or an empty book.

Gracias a todos, pero me refiero a un libro en blanco. Hemos llegado a la conclusión de que el nominativo es "Liber", ahora ¿cómo se diría "en blanco"?

Siento darle tantas vueltas a la perdiz, pero es que no sé dónde tengo mis viejos apuntes de latín =S


----------



## Cagey

Could you please give an example of how you would use this?

Perhaps the difference between a blank book and an empty book is clear in Spanish, but I am having difficulty understanding the difference in English.  I am curious as to what it would be, but you are not required to explain it in English, if the difference is clear to the Spanish speaking foreros.


----------



## Agró

Cagey said:


> ... if the difference is clear to the Spanish speaking foreros.


Not for me, either.


----------



## Weztmoreland

Sorry, my fault. There's no difference between a blank book and an empty book, the object is the same but I'm trying to put a title to my new blog and there is a difference between them.

I mean, imagine that the book's pages are empty but you want to say that it's a blank book.


----------



## Weztmoreland

¿Puede ser "liber in albis"?


----------



## Cagey

No, you would say "liber albus".  The "en" does not translate into Latin. 

I still don't understand what difference you are pointing to, unless it is the way the words sound.  For that reason it is difficult to make suggestions that will be closer to what you want.


----------



## lacrimae

Como parece que "blanco " induce a equívocos con el color, yo propongo el giro siguiente
Liber non scriptus
o
Liber sine verbis
o
Liber scribendus.
Saludos


----------



## kreiner

Yo también había pensado en _liber (adhuc) scribendus_. Bueno es saber que no soy el único.


----------

